# what is the best multi bit screwdriver



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i have gone through quit a few lenox, irwin klein, so what do you think is the best one out there


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

try ideal and greenlee. I have a greenlee that is about 5 years old


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd like to find something better than Greenlee or Lenox. They're both good when they're new (and after a good cleaning and oiling), but it would be nice to find one that didn't seize up with rust like they do.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I had my pick for lenox...try buying wd40 by the gallon and using it all the time.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I lost it before i got decent mileage out of it but has anyone seen the festool multi-screwdriver? Its not ratcheting but it stores the bits internally and you turn the handle and slide out the bit you wanted. It was pretty slick :sadface:


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.vektools.com.au/festool-tool-accessories/festool-autoloader-screwdriver-p-7222.html this is the one


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I prefer individual tools. One tap with a hammer for a seized screw and the multi purpose driver is garbage. 
I keep the 99 cent stanley set in my toolbag and they work as good as any screwdriver and no worries if you lose or abuse them. By the way the 2 pack of cheap stanleys is still made in USA!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I gave up on the multi tips long ago. I carry a phillips, slotted, 1/4" and 5/16" drivers into the house.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

In my opinion the best muilti-tip screw driver are the cheapest ones you can find. I lose the tips and and they seize up. I keep a small seperate tool bag for work on water heaters, boilers and drinking foutains, I keep a Klien in that bag along with a racheting screwdriver. 

For some reason my van eats screwdrivers and utiliy knives.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

The absolute cheapest one you can find, because your going to lose it or break it no matter what.

I buy the Lowes Kobalt brand -- Consistency seems to help; I can interchange the bits and handles when a bit or handle gets lost, broken or damaged.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Just as long as 1 end has 1/4 and the other 5/16 your good.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I carry several cheap individual tools in my bag....I can always grab one quickly, and when I use it as a prybar, chisel, hole pilot, etc.....it don't waste stress wondering if it will be ruined. Trying to change out those little bits while on my back under something is not productive....and then worrying about losing them in the dirt.....no.:no:

I might keep a multibit in a kitchen drawer....but that would be the only time I'd bother with it.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

I've been rolling with Lenox for a couple years. I don't brake em, or loose em and they have seen just enough water and WD- 40 to have a nice rust blueing look.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> The absolute cheapest one you can find, because your going to lose it or break it no matter what.
> 
> I buy the Lowes Kobalt brand -- Consistency seems to help; I can interchange the bits and handles when a bit or handle gets lost, broken or damaged.


Agree 100% :thumbup:

They are consumables...


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

megapro Original 15 in 1. very good.

Jet branded in canada but same thing.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Doesn't kobalt have a life time warranty


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

revenge said:


> Doesn't kobalt have a life time warranty



Oh sure.....I really like the Kobalt Channels locks because they fit smaller hands better......here's the deal with that warranty...

Lowe's will warranty them for life, but only if you have the receipt. Otherwise they look at you like you are trying to get away with something. They are the only ones that sell them!....but they want the receipt.

Oh, and if it's one tool from a pack of several.....gotta return the whole bunch....with receipt.

They are cheap enough that I don't worry about returning them anymore. The receipts are long gone to the cpa by the time I would need it.:blink:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Oh sure.....I really like the Kobalt Channels locks because they fit smaller hands better......here's the deal with that warranty...
> 
> Lowe's will warranty them for life, but only if you have the receipt. Otherwise they look at you like you are trying to get away with something. They are the only ones that sell them!....but they want the receipt.
> 
> ...


I had a similar experience with HD when I went to return a Husky 1/2" drive ratchet -- They wanted a receipt and they could tell from the part # that it was sold as part of a set.

It was still better quality than the Craftsman crap Sears is now selling, so I just sucked it up and bought another Husky ratchet.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I used the 99 cent Buck Brother 6 n 1. It is orange and seems to be pretty good quality for the price


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

pilot light said:


>



I can't function with organization like that.....it's grab and go, then back and toss....that little red case would be something I'd kneel on in the mud.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Try wiha. I have them also. They are strong and take a beating. They are hard to find and are not not cheap


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

I use a picquick
Gets the job done and the bits load into my impact or drill


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Picquoic also. I keep a 5/16 drill attachment on it for mj bands. For roughins it's all I need. To many tools will get lost or stolen so I keep it simple


----------

